# Connecting the Power switch/reset/Hd audio to a motherboard



## Bikinimorfar

Hello, I just set up my rig but I still got a few issues that I need to deal with, the motherboard I am using is an Acer DIB75L 
(http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/25532818/T2ezyOXdFaXXXXXXXX_!!25532818.jpg )
There is no manual to the motherboard that I can find on the internet and the store that I bought the computer from ( I salvaged the motherboard from the computer ) didn't bring a Manual, so i'm in other words, helpless. 
I successfully connected the Power switch to the pins that you can see are situated in the far bottom-right on the motherboard, now I just need to connect the  other switches.
The other switches are as follows: 
H.d.d LED
Reset Switch 
+ p LED
- p LED 

Any help is appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## jamesd1981

If you look very closely it should be printed on the board next to the pins in the bootom right corner.

Usually the pwr switch and reset switch are next to each other and hdd led and pwr led are next to each other.


----------



## Bikinimorfar

Hm...There is also an HD audio connector that I need to connect, is that connected in the left partion of the motherboard? ( I have it connected right now but the sound is not working properly )


----------



## jamesd1981

From your picture it looks like your audio connection is in the bottom left corner next to the graphics card slot.


----------



## Bikinimorfar

Thanks, now, could you please be more precise on exactly where i should plug in the Reset switch and the other switches? I have 11 pins on the motherboard slot and 2 are occupied by the PWR switch
Picture: http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/Troutondrugs/media/IMG_0679_zps812c438b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## jamesd1981

Well without a manual or priniting on the board iteslf, it is really just trying different pins until you find the right pair.

Assuming the connection in your last picture is the pwr switch, the reset connection would normally be below it.


----------



## Bikinimorfar

Just a quick question: do the switches to the right ( with the PWR and reset etc ) have anything to do with the actual sound? I currently have my HD audio plugged into the left part of the motherboard ( where it's supposed to be ) and I can't get any audio into my headphones either from the front or back or the computer.


----------



## jamesd1981

It should not both the audio header and front usb header are along the side of the motherboard, the link below may help.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...PUUeDBEqKQ0AWonIGoDw&ved=0CE8Q9QEwAA&dur=5047


----------



## Bikinimorfar

http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/Troutondrugs/media/IMG_0685_zpsc777fdc9.jpg.html

I have this HD audio connector connected but there is still no sound coming from my Headphones ( tried both front and back or the computer )


----------



## jamesd1981

Do you have sound drivers installed ?


----------



## Bikinimorfar

I'm sure I do, I am currently using my TV instead of my computer monitor because that is the only way for me to get sound ( plugging in the green audio plug in to the tv input )


----------



## jamesd1981

so you when you connect the green audio plug from the pc to your tv, you are getting sound ?


----------



## Bikinimorfar

Yes I do ( through the headphones ), I just tried if I could get sound from the computer when I had my monitor plugged in via VGA but still no sound.


----------



## jamesd1981

Well you sound is obviously working on the pc, If your monitor is only connected with vga you will not get any sound, vga does not carry sound it is only a display connection, you can use the same audio cable you were using for tv, but connect it to your monitor.


----------



## Bikinimorfar

Well I am connecting my usb cable to the computer ( I am using an x12 Turtle beach headset )  aswell as the green and the pink connector, I have done it this way before and still got sound from the computer, but now I don't.
aswell when I'm hooked up to the tv via HDMI the sound is only going through my headphones when I have the green connected to the TV, shouldn't the audio still work when I hook up the green cable to the computer aswel?


----------



## jamesd1981

The sound is certainly working or you would not get any sound using any connection, so i think what you need to do is configure your audio software properly.

Do you know what sound your system uses ? it is commonly realtek.


----------



## Bikinimorfar

I am using an Nvidia High definition audio
and Realtek High definiton audio


----------



## jamesd1981

You only need one audio driver installed although most graphics cards put in an audio driver and most people don`t notice.

So you have a realtek driver, do you have realtek audio manager ?


----------



## Bikinimorfar

I do, when I access it it says that there are no audio devices plugged into the system, when I have my Headphones plugged in at the back.


----------



## jamesd1981

Go to device advanced settings and set playback device and recording device to the bottom option.


----------



## Bikinimorfar

http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/Troutondrugs/media/IMG_0688_zps717c5c18.jpg.html
Is it supposed to look like this?


----------



## jamesd1981

In the playback section, do the speakers have a green tick ?


----------



## Bikinimorfar

It says not plugged in.
So no there is no green tick.
I really am sorry if I am annoying you but I really do not know what is going on, I've got my headphones plugged in at the back, HD audio plugged in on the motherboad, trying to update the codec drivers and will see if that will do anything.


----------



## jamesd1981

You said you are getting sound when connected to tv, try connecting to tv and then see if your speakers show green tick.


----------



## Bikinimorfar

They do not show a green tick, however the SAMSUNG-1  ( my TV ) has a green tick and it says it has Nvidia High Definition Audio, the Speakers remain "not plugged in"


----------



## Bikinimorfar

Any idea what to do? Should I try and re-install the whole rig to factory settings or?


----------

